# Super HeavyHitch - The Movie.



## royrector (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a chance to apply the Super HeavyHitch to some ground engagement activities while getting the garden ready the last couple of weekends. I made one my silly little videos if you want to see my X748 putting the HH to tasks. Here is the link:

http://www.youtube.com/royrector#p/a/u/0/KClyca3vQ2Y


----------



## Diesel Powered (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice vid and it looks like the DIY soil busters work as advertised.


----------

